# Wiring Diagrams IH Tractor models 140 330 240 340



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought this may be useful to someone.



https://cdn.compknowhow.com/carterandgruenewald/wiring_diagrams/IH%20140-330-240-340.pdf


----------



## trevorklat (5 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Thought this may be useful to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.compknowhow.com/carterandgruenewald/wiring_diagrams/IH%20140-330-240-340.pdf



This might be useful as well:


https://cdn.compknowhow.com/carterandgruenewald/wiring_diagrams/IH%2054-74-84%20SERIES.pdf


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> Thought this may be useful to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.compknowhow.com/carterandgruenewald/wiring_diagrams/IH%20140-330-240-340.pdf


It would be best to save these to the computer and then re-upload them to the manuals section on this forum.


----------

